# ****more people NEED to do cardio to get rid of their depression!****



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

honestly 20 minutes minimum of intense exercise will do wonders for yourself and kill your depression for most of the day (in most cases). but the longer you exercise the better.

if you really push yourself it works, i did this for a week straight and i was a whole new person, i had a very positive attitude, everything looked more 'colourful' i was really talkative etc

i know my title says ''get rid of depression'' when i say that i mean it will get rid of it for most of the day but with that you also get positive thoughts the whole time and it promotes a good lifestyle and not just being sad by yourself and alone.

if you want to know more even though theres not much to it, ask away



pudz said:


> you get out how much you put in. is there a pile of sweat and 2 empty water bottles that were oncce full next to you? if there isnt, go harder.
> 
> - pudz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

temporary relief but no cure.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

oh at the beginning exercise works fantastic but the more you do it your mind seems to adjust somewhat to the effects..ive worked out for years and it does give me a powerful mood bost but lasts only 3-4 hours TOPS...and i workout hard..


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> temporary relief but no cure.


do it 2-3 times a day and tell me how it goes.
most people might have jobs though so that'd be hard. if you don't then no excuses 



belfort said:


> oh at the beginning exercise works fantastic but the more you do it your mind seems to adjust somewhat to the effects..ive worked out for years and it does give me a powerful mood bost but lasts only 3-4 hours TOPS...and i workout hard..


have you tried different exercises or is it still the same?
ive been doing this for a long time and my bodys reaction is still good enough


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

exercise 2-3 times a day??20 minutes per session?ehh id rather just do it in one hour long session..

yep, ive ran, lifted, all of it...i still get great mood lift from it but doesnt last all day, just about 2-3 hours..


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hasn't helped me at all.

Might work for some people, but not everyone.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been working out since I was 13 and I can safely say I get depressed when I DON'T workout; I ****ing NEED it now, lol. 

Exercise > most anti-depressants, fo sho. Not to mention the whole getting sexy / physically fit side effect. 8)


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i do some intense cardio, yoga, martial arts... and it makes me feel good about myself after i do it. i wouldnt say on top of the world or a 10 yet.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I can vouch for this. I started working out like a month and a half ago and while it hasn't removed my depression or anything, it's made me feel better about my body and myself in general. def worth doing!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

it helped me a bit with self image. But it didnt really change my view of how others view me so I havent exercised in like a month. And it definitely didnt make me more talkative and personable at any point

There is no silver bullet


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

OpiodArmor said:


> I've been working out since I was 13 and I can safely say I get depressed when I DON'T workout; I ****ing NEED it now, lol.
> 
> Exercise > most anti-depressants, fo sho. Not to mention the whole getting sexy / physically fit side effect.


exactly. keep it up buddy!



belfort said:


> exercise 2-3 times a day??20 minutes per session?ehh id rather just do it in one hour long session..
> 
> yep, ive ran, lifted, all of it...i still get great mood lift from it but doesnt last all day, just about 2-3 hours..


i said minimum 20minutes. the more the better, i go for 45 minutes-1 hr
its good if your having a bad day.



lonelysheep said:


> Hasn't helped me at all.
> 
> Might work for some people, but not everyone.


no you just haven't pushed yourself hard enough.....



trendyfool said:


> I can vouch for this. I started working out like a month and a half ago and while it hasn't removed my depression or anything, it's made me feel better about my body and myself in general. def worth doing!


 good to know people actually doing this properly with good intensity and not stopping.



VipFuj said:


> it helped me a bit with self image. But it didnt really change my view of how others view me so I havent exercised in like a month. And it definitely didnt make me more talkative and personable at any point
> 
> There is no silver bullet


it doesnt really help for anxiety but it helps your self confidence im pretty sure, im more comfortable with myself. if you lift weights and actually follow a proper lifting schedual/diet then you will be even more confident.

when i say more talkative i mean not in anxiety provoking scenarios just places like home, friends you see often etc.

and no way is it a 100% depression killer for people with very severe cases but if they actually do it and get through the first 10 minutes they'll see the potential in this.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

super said:


> no you just haven't pushed yourself hard enough.....


Oh yes I have. Don't tell me I haven't. :sus


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


> Oh yes I have. Don't tell me I haven't. :sus


alright, alright i believe you haha.
have you tried jump rope for 30 minutes at your fullest intensity?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

super said:


> exactly. keep it up buddy!
> 
> i said minimum 20minutes. the more the better, i go for 45 minutes-1 hr
> its good if your having a bad day.
> ...





super said:


> alright, alright i believe you haha.
> have you tried jump rope for 30 minutes at your fullest intensity?


My apologies, that came out kind of harsh... just having a bad day as usual...

No, I have not because I don't have a jump rope. I need to get one.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


> My apologies, that came out kind of harsh... just having a bad day as usual...
> 
> No, I have not because I don't have a jump rope. I need to get one.


its cool, let it out!
defiantly get one, don't be cheap with them and make sure they are the right length for you.
'skipping' is one of the best forms of cardio and its easy to just do it, a little hint though...its harder than it sounds when you first start

shoot me a pm if you get one


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

super said:


> its cool, let it out!
> defiantly get one, don't be cheap with them and make sure they are the right length for you.
> 
> shoot me a pm if you get one


Where can I get a decent one?


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Lot's of people are saying it doesn't last or help so I thought I'd pitch in.
I know exercise isn't a cure but having picked up a bicycle back in Sept 2008 I felt an improvement in my moods. Depression definitely has diminished. I use to think of suicide all the time but I can happily say I don't get these thoughts anymore. Being less depressed through exercise has also given me a positive outlook on life, I feel physically and mentally better, given me more confidence to face my anxieties. Like I said I know exercise isn't a cure but it works. _I've changed my lifestyle to make room for regular exercise_ because I'm NOT going back to feeling depressed 24/7.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

epic said:


> Lot's of people are saying it doesn't last or help so I thought I'd pitch in.
> I know exercise isn't a cure but having picked up a bicycle back in Sept 2008 I felt an improvement in my moods. Depression definitely has diminished. I use to think of suicide all the time but I can happily say I don't get these thoughts anymore. Being less depressed through exercise has also given me a positive outlook on life, I feel physically and mentally better, given me more confidence to face my anxieties. Like I said I know exercise isn't a cure but it works. _I've changed my lifestyle to make room for regular exercise_ because I'm NOT going back to feeling depressed 24/7.


thank you for posting this, exercising should be a big part of your lifestyle not a once in a while thing if you wanna tackle the depression or whatever is wrong in life. im glad you fought through it and made it out well. good luck with everything.



lonelysheep said:


> Where can I get a decent one?


i added more stuff to my other post after you replied, but anyway i got mine at the sports store get something like this

http://www.amartallsports.com.au/ecom/amart/products/product-detail.aspx?id=30059&cat=1781


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

super said:


> i added more stuff to my other post after you replied, but anyway i got mine at the sports store get something like this
> 
> http://www.amartallsports.com.au/ecom/amart/products/product-detail.aspx?id=30059&cat=1781


Okay, thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One would still have to exercise in moderation. It does help, but there has to be a balance. One also has to watch for injury prevention.


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

I would have to agree - I try to work out daily, and I go for rather long sessions of weights, situps, pushups; the like.

Today was a rather bad day, so I worked out to the point I was ready to throw up. It worked wonders. Might do it again later =D


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I might try this, since I never really work out and haven't been feeling all to happy with myself really to say the least. :b


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

To be honest, getting into lifting weights when I was 17 did WONDERS for my life and got me started on a long journey of self-improvement. The best thing about it is you see results, and it makes you feel like you CAN CHANGE things about yourself. 

Running is great as well.

However, I can honestly say it's like a drug. I seeked out a gym in BANGKOK and even CAMBODIA while traveling. 

Of course I'm not saying there's a low that's any worse than how I would feel if i didn't work out at all. So it's a very nice drug in that sense. But yes, the high does wear off fast these days...2-3 hours.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

Exercise does chemically reduce stress, it's science. Obviously it is sort of a mild to medium boost, it won't cure your anxiety, but it will alleviate it somewhat for a little while. Also it is just good for your brain/body overall. Increases blood flow to your brain you think more clearly, also gives you more energy throughout the day and helps your body and heart function more efficiently. Everyone should exercise, it is a positive overall for sure. It may feel hard doing, but the rewards are worth it. Also try to dismiss all negative thoughts while exercising, things like, "this is so hard" etc, iv'e found when you dismiss those thoughts, it's really not hard or painful at all, and you feel great afterwards.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> One would still have to exercise in moderation. It does help, but there has to be a balance. One also has to watch for injury prevention.


For sure. I damaged one of my heart valves after 7 years of running 4/5 times a week. Nowadays, I can't even do 15 minutes of SLOW running without feeling like i'm going to die the next day.

If you do exercise, REST and EAT enough calories. It's too late for me, but not for you.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

FabledHero said:


> Exercise does chemically reduce stress, it's science. Obviously it is sort of a mild to medium boost, it won't cure your anxiety, but it will alleviate it somewhat for a little while. Also it is just good for your brain/body overall. Increases blood flow to your brain you think more clearly, also gives you more energy throughout the day and helps your body and heart function more efficiently. Everyone should exercise, it is a positive overall for sure. It may feel hard doing, but the rewards are worth it. Also try to dismiss all negative thoughts while exercising, things like, "this is so hard" etc, iv'e found when you dismiss those thoughts, it's really not hard or painful at all, and you feel great afterwards.


You can also accept those negative thoughts and defeat them. For example, "this is so hard, and I'll work through it!"

And also, keep in mind it sucks more when your body is totally not used to it, but within literally two weeks of regular exercise you will find yourself starting to get excited for workouts.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Zima said:


> To be honest, getting into lifting weights when I was 17 did WONDERS for my life and got me started on a long journey of self-improvement. The best thing about it is you see results, and it makes you feel like you CAN CHANGE things about yourself.
> 
> Running is great as well.
> 
> ...


i see you've been to camboida? , im going there and vietnam at the end of the year, anything i should know about cambodia? is there many gyms?

did you shoot a rocket launcher? hahaha



robertz said:


> For sure. I damaged one of my heart valves after 7 years of running 4/5 times a week. Nowadays, I can't even do 15 minutes of SLOW running without feeling like i'm going to die the next day.
> 
> If you do exercise, REST and EAT enough calories. It's too late for me, but not for you.


wow how the hell did you damage a heart valve just from running....?



FabledHero said:


> Exercise does chemically reduce stress, it's science. Obviously it is sort of a mild to medium boost, it won't cure your anxiety, but it will alleviate it somewhat for a little while. Also it is just good for your brain/body overall. Increases blood flow to your brain you think more clearly, also gives you more energy throughout the day and helps your body and heart function more efficiently. Everyone should exercise, it is a positive overall for sure. It may feel hard doing, but the rewards are worth it. Also try to dismiss all negative thoughts while exercising, things like, "this is so hard" etc, iv'e found when you dismiss those thoughts, it's really not hard or painful at all, and you feel great afterwards.


exactly, although i think if you really work hard and when i mean hard i mean 110% of your limit for an hour or so (taking breaks obviously) that 'high' will be amazing and lasts ages but gradually drops. after a full on sprinting session i feel dominant as hell and aggresive, with my anxiety halved

but in general regular decent paced exercise that is challenging at times will do wonders for you


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

super said:


> honestly 20 minutes minimum of intense exercise will do wonders for yourself and kill your depression for most of the day (in most cases). *but the longer you exercise the better*.


Hi,

I've started running on my treadmill for 20 minutes vigorously and it seems to help, but I wonder how often I can do this and how long per session. Do you exercise at high intensity for more than 20 minutes per session? And how many times a week? I've read somewehere that you can only do high intensity cardio 3 times a week (or 5 times moderate intensity).


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, ~ 3 times a week if u don't want to lose muscle it's recommended. But in order to do so, u must also keep track of a diet, resting hours, and weight training. So it all must come together.

If u don't aim for muscle mass, then even 20 mins every day can be no problem. At first u might want to do less to not over train yourself and as u advance u can do even more minutes, just listen to how you're body responds.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I went for a 5 mile walk the other day and i diffidently got that runner's high but i never did anything intense, walking or running your still gonna burn the same amount per mile

What was it people that walk 10000 feet a day maintain there nature body weight exercise helps lower blood pressure people with higher blood pressure have more anxiety. 

so it almost a gauge too tell how stress out you are.

losing 2 pound's of weight lower blood pressure by 1point sysolic 0.5 diastolic


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Jumping jack's are good alternative too jumping rope when ever ive been playing a video game or watch tv i put the timer on and i do interval's set it for 10 minutes then do 150 jumping jack's then repeat, It help's that sitting on your *** doing nothing feeling if you do those kinda things


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I got a gym pass like a week ago and ive been going every second day, it does feel good. I've even gotten into a routine, ill first go on either the tredmill or the bike and do each for 5-10 mins. then I do weights for awhile. Then i'll do some excerises focusing on abs then i repeat that cycle.. I believe excerise works quite a lot and i can get a pretty good runners high too. But I do still have my ups and downs I've just noticed lately that recently ive felt a bit better. Although I have only been going for a week so far usually im in the gym from anywheres to 45mins-2 hours (it depends on my schedule).. And y'know even if it doesn't necessary cure certains peoples depression, at least you know it promotes your health overall


----------



## Oliver_3334 (Sep 4, 2005)

I really feel that doing more cardio would help with my breathing and anxiety, which would make me feel a lot better, but I just can't get into running. I feel too heavy, like my knees are going to buckle under my weight. I went out for a jog about two weeks ago and couldn't run for longer than two minutes. I'm finding it really difficult to get myself motivated.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

If your depression goes away with simple exercise you probably didn't really have major depression to begin with.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

what's the recommended target heart rate % of your max if you want to do 20 minutes per day? and how long do you have to keep it at target heart rate?

what if your heart rate keeps going up but your "set time" isn't completed? Or do you just completely forget about setting checkpoints and just rest as needed to maintain the target heart rate ?


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yes, ~ 3 times a week if u don't want to lose muscle it's recommended. But in order to do so, u must also keep track of a diet, resting hours, and weight training. So it all must come together.
> 
> If u don't aim for muscle mass, then even 20 mins every day can be no problem. At first u might want to do less to not over train yourself and as u advance u can do even more minutes, just listen to how you're body responds.


Thanks for the answer, currently I'm exercising 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

Oliver_3334 said:


> I really feel that doing more cardio would help with my *breathing* and anxiety, which would make me feel a lot better, but I just can't get into running. I feel too heavy, like my knees are going to buckle under my weight. I went out for a jog about two weeks ago and couldn't run for longer than two minutes. I'm finding it really difficult to get myself motivated.


I have problems with breathing too, since 2006. It's terrible, it's hard to remain calm when you can't breathe properly. I have no idea what the cause is.

Anyway, don't give up, start with two minutes, then three etc. you can slowly increase the time. It will definitely become easier just continue.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

Exercising definitely helps at least a little, anyone who disagrees is basically going against science heh. Certainly some may have it so bad that they don't notice a change.

Personally exercise even helps me with anxiety, after I workout for like 40 minutes it makes me a lot more social, it definitely helps me a lot.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

lazy said:


> what's the recommended target heart rate % of your max if you want to do 20 minutes per day? and how long do you have to keep it at target heart rate?
> 
> what if your heart rate keeps going up but your "set time" isn't completed? Or do you just completely forget about setting checkpoints and just rest as needed to maintain the target heart rate ?


I'm not sure as I don't keep track of my target heart rate, however if it keeps going up above your target heart rate you'd want to start walking, or if you're walking maybe stand still or sit down for a bit. (You shouldn't sit down right away if you are doing high intensity exercise as the blood may rush to your head and cause you to pass out, or so I've heard.)


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

After a good run or string of cardio circuits... I feel high off of endorphins. But that feeling is short lived. I am still severely depressed... I can't even imagine how my mind would function if I didn't stir up some of those endorphins with workouts. It's already so ****ing hard to make myself want to do these things because of depression... yet another redundant cycle.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

It makes me feel worse. 3 years strait of basketball in high school with douchebag teammates and an ******* coach every single day seems to have conditioned me to feel like **** and worry everytime im running.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't run in five days and I miss it! The energy isn't there .


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a step and I workout on it on rainy days every other day or I walk fast on sunny days and on alternate days I lift weights and walkfast on a treadmill for 30 minute to an hour
My goal is to get in shape for surfing, lose weight, and lower my blood pressure so I can get into trade school
Working out definitely helps my self esteem which helps my anxiety and depression


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I find exercise gives me a bit of a mood lift for 3-4 hours or so. Of course it's good for you anyway, but I think for more serious cases therapy would be of more permanent benefit, in addition to regular exercise.


----------



## Oliver_3334 (Sep 4, 2005)

Argamemnon said:


> I have problems with breathing too, since 2006. It's terrible, it's hard to remain calm when you can't breathe properly. I have no idea what the cause is.
> 
> Anyway, don't give up, start with two minutes, then three etc. you can slowly increase the time. It will definitely become easier just continue.


Thank you, Argamemnon.

The thing that bothers me most about not being able to breathe properly is that I find it extremely difficult, somtimes impossible, to speak to people. It makes me feel like such an idiot.

I actually went out again a couple of nights ago, inspired by this thread. After reading an article on Runner's World, I tried jogging gently (think I was going a bit fast before) for one minute then walking the next minute and so on for about 20 minutes. I felt great afterwards, but I'm definitely going to take things slowly.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

When I go all out and run until pure exhaustion, and completely defeat the emotional roller coaster giving me great excuses to quit, I feel great all damn day, all the little bull**** that I worry about simply seems unimportant and miniscule. I just wish I wasn't such a damn procrastinator, having to fight this "inner war" in my head every time I run.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

borbiusle said:


> When I go all out and run until pure exhaustion, and completely defeat the emotional roller coaster giving me great excuses to quit, I feel great all damn day, all the little bull**** that I worry about simply seems unimportant and miniscule. I just wish I wasn't such a damn procrastinator, having to fight this "inner war" in my head every time I run.


.....if only more people here had this attitude keep it up!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Self-fulfilling prophecy. You believe that it will make you those things, so in the end it does make you those things!


----------

